# Best shrimp for my tank?



## idris (23 Mar 2012)

I'd love to have some Crystal Red Shrimp but I think they are not suited for my community tank.

What I'd like is small shrimp (smaller than my current Amanos) that are easy to spot (ie bright-ish colours) are not too fussy about temp/pH/GH/etc, and breed relatively easily.

I'm probably looking for the Holy Shrimp Grail, but any specific recommendations?
(I'd also like to put some Thai Mico Crabs in at some point, if that's not going to cause chaos.)


----------



## doobiw55 (24 Mar 2012)

I would try cherry shrimp as they are easy to care for and easy to breed and they can live in water from 14c-30c but prefer about 22c. I have 2 micro crabs in my 65l with cherry's and they seem to get on fine, but only seem to come out night?! Oh and also will bring colour to you tank.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Mar 2012)

RCS are your best bet but breeding could be slow as your dwarf gouramis will inevitably eat any fry they find. To increase their chances have plenty of places to hide, moss and pelia are great or breeding tunnels tucked away.


----------



## idris (24 Mar 2012)

Thanks. I thought RCS would be top of the list. Are there any different colours of Cherrys (I assume not from the name!)
I'm aware that shrimplettes may get munched, which I'm not too worried about as it will be good for the fish. But that's also why I want them to breed easily. Will they breed at remps above 22c? (My tank is usually about 25c.)


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Mar 2012)

They will breed just slower, have a look on planetinvert if you want a list of shrimp and their health requirements.  
I try to keep tank temps as low as feasible as shrimp and lost plants like it cooler, just depends on your fauna...


----------



## idris (24 Mar 2012)

What do you think would be a self sustaining number in this tank? (See sig for tank mates.)


----------



## Piece-of-fish (24 Mar 2012)

idris said:
			
		

> Thanks. I thought RCS would be top of the list. Are there any different colours of Cherrys (I assume not from the name!)
> I'm aware that shrimplettes may get munched, which I'm not too worried about as it will be good for the fish. But that's also why I want them to breed easily. Will they breed at remps above 22c? (My tank is usually about 25c.)


They do have different colours. Blue pearls, yellow cherry, orange, rili etc... were bred from cherry shrimp.


----------



## viktorlantos (24 Mar 2012)

Tigers are good choice too. They also help better with algae, then most others.

Mandarin Shrimp is a nice one too. Pretty colorful and slightly larger then cherries. They will not breed just like the Amano shrimps (need salt water to breed), but they are easy to keep.

Orange Sakura is a new shrimp on the market. If you're looking for a special one.


----------



## Wolfenrook (25 Mar 2012)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> They do have different colours. Blue pearls, yellow cherry, orange, rili etc... were bred from cherry shrimp.



Sorry to disagree, but blue pearls were bred from neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis rather than neocaridina heteropoda (cherry shrimp), so are actually kin of snowball shrimp rather than cherry shrimp.  Not that it makes much difference, care is identical, as is their prolific breeding.  The one difference I found is that blue pearl shrimp don't cope as well as cherry shrimp do at higher temperatures.

Ade


----------



## Piece-of-fish (26 Mar 2012)

No worries, thanks for correcting me


----------

